# If you could only get one kind of Tropheus?



## nivekid (May 29, 2010)

*Pick one Tropheus*​
T. duboisi Halembe510.00%T. moorii Bulu Point48.00%T. moorii Ilangi1530.00%T. kaiser Ikola1428.00%T. moorii Moliro48.00%Other (Please Post Below)816.00%


----------



## nivekid (May 29, 2010)

Which kind would you get? As the title states, I'm setting up a 90 gal (48"x18"x24") and I want help picking my only Tropheus. These will be my first, but I've kept aquariums since I was five. In other words, I'm not worried about the work or difficulty.

Let me know your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

I voted for Ilangi. The coloration of nice stock is simply beautiful!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I presently have a young group of Kasakalawe aka sunspot. If I had the opportunity to start another group, it would definitely be a group of Ilangi.

This is not my video but check this out if you need some inspiration.


----------



## nivekid (May 29, 2010)

Well, I think I have decided on the Ilangi. I was leaning that direction in the first place. Now, I just have to find out where to get them. Anyone know of any good sources for Ilangi?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Very happy with my Tropheus Sp Red Ndole.









For a first go with Troph in a 90g I would go dubs. By far the easiest and prob the best breeders.
Experience with other cichlids counts for nothing, I think, can even leave you with bad habbits hard to drop.
(. Troph are special fish.)

All the best James

PS
Hate to be a pedant but
T. moorii Bulu Point are a sp. "black" 
T. moorii Ilangi are sp. "red"
T. kaiser Ikola are sp. "ikola"
T. moorii Moliro are sp. "red"

You can call em all moorii if you reject more modern work but not some of em and not others?


----------



## guitargod01 (Nov 8, 2007)

*nivekid*
First of all do you know Bob Allen from Salem Utah?


----------



## Tangalawirifts (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm waiting for Golden Kalambo's.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I really think Ilangi are the most stunning of the freshwater fish. Now, I must get my hands on some and find room for another tank.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the Ilangi are close to the Red Rainbows?





[/quote]


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

JimA said:


> I think the Ilangi are close to the Red Rainbows?


[/quote]

Genetic evidence seems to suggest that these yellow sp. "Red" (Ilangi, Linangu, Nangu) are niether fully moori nor fully sp."Red" but something between the two. Lieing on the edge of sp."red" and moori populations and given the tendancy of a few individuals to move between adjacent populations and breed its not very suprising.

Mind you when trying to tell a Ilangi breeder that they have a hybrid, try very hard to keep your teeth. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

I voted for Ikola.
If you like Ilangi, please read this http://trophs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23274


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kleovoulos said:


> I voted for Ikola.
> If you like Ilangi, please read this http://trophs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23274


I kind of like em on the profiles on this site http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1895 (Nkamba Bay) being true.
Yep think the original sort after form is now unfindable. Think one of the two original sites got silted up rather than overfished though.
Sadly reports of their rairness only stokes up demand. Still loads of Tropheus in and around Nkamba Bay just not bright yellow and red of some of the original "Ilangi".


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I love my bembas. Something about the stark contrast of Orange and Black just works for me.


----------

